# Feedback on this hardacape (nature style)



## ss_cov (15 Aug 2020)

Hi all,

First post here. 

I'm looking to create a clean ADA style nature aquascape for my new 90cm aquarium. Tank dimensions are 90x50x50cm.

I have attached pics. The idea I have is a sand path in between those rock formation and plants as usual beside that. 

 Please give me your constructive feedback. 

Cheers


----------



## noodlesuk (19 Aug 2020)

Be nice to see it with the sand, maybe might help link all the parts together? Love the finger like wood structure


----------



## Alex Papp (19 Aug 2020)

With some nice planting I don't think this needs improvement. Obviously people will see rocks that need to be moved over to the right by 2cm etc... but I think the compostion is nice. Reminds me of Dave Chow's scape here:


----------



## Melll (19 Aug 2020)

Welcome @ss_cov 

I like the wood 👍


----------



## ss_cov (24 Aug 2020)

Thanks all for the comments .

I did setup the tank o we the last weekend and here is how it looks now. Stem plants to the right of DW - R.Hra , R. Wallichii -are still quite new so it looks empty there.

Do you guys think I should move the Cyprus helferi all the way to the back left and let the didipadis diandra and other Rotalas fill that space instead ?


----------



## Alex Papp (2 Sep 2020)

ss_cov said:


> Thanks all for the comments .
> 
> I did setup the tank o we the last weekend and here is how it looks now. Stem plants to the right of DW - R.Hra , R. Wallichii -are still quite new so it looks empty there.
> 
> Do you guys think I should move the Cyprus helferi all the way to the back left and let the didipadis diandra and other Rotalas fill that space instead ?


Yes l would do that with the Cyprus. But on the other hand, it might look nice tall over the pathway.
Didiplis is one of my favourites. Doesn't get used enough. Always grows completely new leaves for immersed growth.


----------

